# Wiring Help - 2 Subs to Mono Amp with 4 terminals



## highfade (Feb 28, 2017)

Hey all, I'm new here and doing my first ever install. I spent lots of time reading up on how to do everything, grabbed wiring diagrams and even just finished my custom fiberglass box. 

Yesterday I was all set to start wiring everything up when I flipped my mono amp around and confusingly saw 4 speaker terminals in a +-+- config.

I have 2 10" subs, 2 ohm Dual Voice Coils and my plan was to follow the wiring diagram I found online that would present a 2 ohm load to the amp (attached below). When I saw the extra terminals I went looking online for a solution and couldn't find anything so I'm looking for help. 

I am wondering if I can wire up the subs like the second attachment and by just considering them two separate items going to the amp at 4 ohms they will be dealt with internally and become 2 ohms like originally planned.

Any help would be greatly appreciated because I'd like to actually listen to my stereo not stare at it bewildered like an idiot. Thanks


----------



## Jheitt142 (Dec 7, 2011)

The 4 terminals on the amp are joined internally. They are only there to help ease hook up if needed. Picture two will do what you want. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Doble terminals on an amplifier just paralleled.

If you wire your subs like on second picture then connect to either pair of terminals your amplifier will see 1 Ohm load 
You need to wire each sub VC in series to get 4Ohm load per sub,then you can connect each sub to it`s own pair of terminals or parallel to any of the pair.
in result your amp will see 2Ohm load and you`ll be golden.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

street.terror said:


> The 4 terminals on the amp are joined internally. They are only there to help ease hook up if needed. Picture two will do what you want.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


 first statement is correct,second is not he has dual 2Ohm subs.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

1st picture is correct wiring, either pair of amplifier terminals will do.


----------



## jamesjones (Mar 8, 2007)

Victor_inox said:


> 1st picture is correct wiring, either pair of amplifier terminals will do.


If he wires each sub like picture two and connects each sub to each terminal won't it accomplish the same thing?


----------



## highfade (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks for the info and help. Just to clarify so I can get to work on everything. 

I want to wire them like the second picture, basically as if they are two separate boxes in the same car, then wire each "individual" sub to the amp. So it would be 2 4ohm loads going to the amp and internally it will switch it to the 2 ohms I'm looking for.

Correct? or have I jacked this up in my head again? Thanks again.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

It will be fine, each sub wired for 4 ohms, and each sub wires connected to the 4 terminals on the amp, it will provide a 2 ohm mono final load


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

jamesjones said:


> If he wires each sub like picture two and connects each sub to each terminal won't it accomplish the same thing?


if he prefer to make two runs to an amp then yes.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

highfade said:


> Thanks for the info and help. Just to clarify so I can get to work on everything.
> 
> I want to wire them like the second picture, basically as if they are two separate boxes in the same car, then wire each "individual" sub to the amp. So it would be 2 4ohm loads going to the amp and internally it will switch it to the 2 ohms I'm looking for.
> 
> Correct? or have I jacked this up in my head again? Thanks again.


 yes, that is correct.


----------



## jamesjones (Mar 8, 2007)

Victor_inox said:


> if he prefer to make two runs to an amp then yes.


Sometimes it's easier if you have an enclosure with separate chambers and terminals.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

jamesjones said:


> Sometimes it's easier if you have an enclosure with separate chambers and terminals.


Agreed. Symmetry is often desired for visual pleasantry as well.


----------



## highfade (Feb 28, 2017)

Just wanted to say thanks again for all the help. Makes sense now and is going to be a lot easier to finish the install.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

there is a thanks button on the right of the posts.
Have fun!


----------



## Jheitt142 (Dec 7, 2011)

Bah dammit. I should have read the first post more thoroughly. I though he was going series parallel. 

Wait a minute. I was right. He want a final 2ohm load, so wire each series then they are paralleled in the amp

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

I was tempted to read my amps manual to find out what the third option would be.
4 sub terminals


1. Pick one side or set, 4 or 2 ohm load whatever the final sub impedance load is. Meaning 2 of the 4 terminals will be the internal amp's sub terminals connected in series

2. If you connect 2 subs or or 4 terminals, each sub or set of sub's amp terminals will have either a 2 or 4 ohm load depending on the subs final impedance load.


3. Is the one I'm scratching my head about. Since it's bridging the 4 amp's terminals. I have not read the manual. My guess is, parallel, the purpose? 


Then things get more complicated since you may only need one RCA from the HU and not 2 channels out the HU sub RCA outputs.

It's always the same result, but wait, what if the head unit has an option of stereo or 2 ch sub rca output or mono RCA output.

Single rca or 2 rca, confused enough now with all these options ?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Take DMM, measure resistance between negative and then positive terminals, You`ll have close to zero in both cases. or take amp cover off and get visual confirmation that 4 terminals is in fact two pairs of the same.


----------



## masoman95 (Feb 17, 2017)

highfade said:


> Thanks for the info and help. Just to clarify so I can get to work on everything.
> 
> I want to wire them like the second picture, basically as if they are two separate boxes in the same car, then wire each "individual" sub to the amp. So it would be 2 4ohm loads going to the amp and internally it will switch it to the 2 ohms I'm looking for.
> 
> Correct? or have I jacked this up in my head again? Thanks again.


Correct, the amp will join the speakers for you, instead of wiring them in parallel before the amp. it will take whatever load from 2 sets of terminals and treat it like only 1 set, ex: two 4ohm subs plugged each into the amp separately, the amp will read it as a 2ohm load
whats the amp model? i know JL does this with theirs


----------

